# Took a few pics of my new BOV today



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

I decided to finally take a few minutes and snap a few pics today. Let me know what you think.

And yes, I know I need to clean up the black shit on my intake pipe from when it got welded.



















Also found out something i didn't know, Greddy products are made by the company Trust.










and, just to have one, here's a pic of my exhaust.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JakeMonkey said:


> Also found out something i didn't know, Greddy products are made by the company Trust.



Yeah , Greddy is Trust in Japan. Trust is huge there.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

it looks pretty nice.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Nice, now polish the rest of the pipe to match.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

is that pipe aluminum?


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

I believe it steel, like carbon steel or something. We made sure to test it before welding, and the magnet stuck, so we were in luck.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Im trying to figure out how Sponge would polish it then.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> Im trying to figure out how Sponge would polish it then.


That was a good question to ask, " is it aluminum or steel?". I assumed it was aluminum and since it's not I would suggest powder coating it or paint it so it does not rust. I have a friend that has a set up simular to the one shown and when he took off his pipe a year later it was rusting on the inside of the pipe and the reason why his turbo failed (rust flakes). After a turbo rebuild and power coating of the pipe inside and out he has not had any problems.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

you should bypass the coolant line through the tb too.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> you should bypass the coolant line through the tb too.


does the TB have the FICD built on it on these cars?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no crap? I bought a bunch of aluminum tubes that I was going to send back to my distributor b/c I was actually going to use my stock tube to weld my bov onto like Jake's. But now I may rethink that-My one buddy who swtiched his stock pipes on his Z32 to aluminum hard pipes told me that afterwords his turbos were more audible? Do you think there is any truth to that Sponge? I dont remember if you switched your or not.......


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Damn it james! Youshould know mortarmen arent smart enough to know what ficd's are- what the hell are you talking about brotha?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Fart Injection Cranker Distribution ?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Fast idle control device.  

As far as I know 0341's had to have higher scores than 0351's!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

That is true-damn assaultmen might as well be bullet sponges like the 11's HAHAHA J/K. It does have a fast idle control device but I dont think it is controlled at the tb-- no no wait it is- I dont konw what it relies on though- I dont know, thats the first thing I did when I got my Z in January was bypass that thing- I did it on my NX and it gave me like 100 hp! J/K LoL- HEY BY THE WAY MY IRR ENDING DATE WAS 06/22/04 I got recalled the one time last year but that was it- I think I told you about that though- that really sucked......


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well from what I know about FICD's they have a waxy substance inside them that melt when the coolant that runs through the TB reaches a certain temp so you may not want to bypass the TB.

I'm worried about the fact they recalled the army guys... then again I only have 3 months left on my time. 0351's LIKE bullet sponges? We're worse... I have to get 500yds to use that stupid SMAW...


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

nothing like that then- only waxy stuff in my car is in my ears- There arent any sensors of any type on the t.b either so I think Im safe.

I would be 2 miles away from anything thank goodness, unless we were patrolling, but the 60 sucks on patrols anyways- not really to tactical ( Hmmmm, what was that sound Abdul? "Oh I think that was a 60mm mortar someone is shooting from like 75 meters that way")


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

hey james, how does your dsm bov work? did you beat it with a hammer so you could run more boost?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> no crap? I bought a bunch of aluminum tubes that I was going to send back to my distributor b/c I was actually going to use my stock tube to weld my bov onto like Jake's. But now I may rethink that-My one buddy who swtiched his stock pipes on his Z32 to aluminum hard pipes told me that afterwords his turbos were more audible? Do you think there is any truth to that Sponge? I dont remember if you switched your or not.......


Actually you bring up another good question. My friend had to customize all his pipping on his Tacoma for his trubo conversion. And his pipes were steel (bad move). Again, I'm assumed "JakeMonkey" had a custom pipe made of aluminum since some stock SR's come with a rubber intake hose. 

As for your other question, I have never experianced my turbos being more audible nor has my friends ever mentioned it as well. And yes i have the Apex'i Hard pipes.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

0341TODD said:


> hey james, how does your dsm bov work? did you beat it with a hammer so you could run more boost?


No my DSM is nice, its just loud enough to draw some attention... Haven't crushed it...


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Actually you bring up another good question. My friend had to customize all his pipping on his Tacoma for his trubo conversion. And his pipes were steel (bad move). Again, I'm assumed "JakeMonkey" had a custom pipe made of aluminum since some stock SR's come with a rubber intake hose.
> 
> As for your other question, I have never experianced my turbos being more audible nor has my friends ever mentioned it as well. And yes i have the Apex'i Hard pipes.


Stock SR? rubber hose? Custom pipe? I dunno what you are asking, but my intake pipe is the original pipe, and it's steel of some sort. It was easily welded with no problems, and a magnet stuck to it very well, leading me to believe it's not aluminum.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah bro we already figured that out, we were on another subject already I think- The monkey missed the boat is what happened here HAHAHAHA
J/k Jake.........
You should get that thing powder coated b/c sponge brought up a really good point.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love that bov...maybe mine will get here one day from JGY...im starting to get pissed.

are there no issues in running open air on that car??


----------



## JakeMonkey (Feb 3, 2004)

it does run a little rich, but i'm not worrying about it right now. I am going to recirculate it soon, but i don't have the time/money to get it done yet.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

hey i definately like the blow-off valve..........does it sound good when shifting/letting off the gas?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

why would you need a BOV though. I don't get it...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What the hell is a BOV valve for hot damnit!


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> What the hell is a BOV valve for hot damnit!


It prevents damage to your turbocharger, and prevents compressor stall. When the turbo spools, and makes boost, it forces air into the engine (duh) but when you close the throttle for shifting, all that air still wants to move into the engine, but it can't. the air hits the TB, the pressure increases and sends waves of energy backwards through the IC piping. those waves hit the compressor wheel, and makes it go from 100,000 RPMs to 0 almost immediately (bad for bearings). When you hit the gas again, the turbo has to start from 0 RPMs to spool. With a BOV, it vents the extra air into the atmopsphere, preventing it from going backwards through the IC pipes. Kablam! no more compressor stall. It takes a lot less time to spool in the next gear (like no time at all). But MOST importantly it makes a cool sound. The sound is REALLY where the power comes from. Really.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

So basically 

BOV x Rice Factor + Cool Sound = 400WHP? Sounds logical

So if I started pushing 10-15 PSI a BOV would be a good idea..

By the way how big of a beotch was that thing to install.


----------

